# Underwater Camera



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Does anybody use one of these? The reviews are fairly good and the price is definitely right. I am just always weary of buying these types of Amazon products that I've never heard of the brand for. I want a camera, but I can't afford most of them. This would fit into the budget. Thanks!

https://www.amazon.com/Eyoyo-Portab...spons&keywords=underwater+fishing+camera&th=1


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Unless the water is very clear you will not see much with any camera. A good flasher is much more useful.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just keep in mind that you get what you pay for. If you only get a few trips out of it, was it worth trying it. Always check the reviews on those type of products. Good luck if you choose to get one. I enjoy using my aqua vu micro. Had a couple others that didn’t work well.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m likely to go with the aqua vu micro II if I get one. It’s $150 right now at Cabela’s.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

These peaked my interest also. I'm early into researching, but the go fish cam seemed like a better camera and used your phone via WiFi for video. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Fmader... the reviews on that camera are good, 75% were 4 or 5 stars.
I have a 10 plus year old black and white aqua view. It’s outdated, but still a valuable tool for me. I mostly just use mine crappie fishing. I fish a lot of submerged tree tops and the crappie tend to stay real close to them, so the water doesn’t have to be all that clear to identify the species. I never use mine to search for fish, but to identify after I have marked on sonar....... for you guys that had the old black and white monitor(has to be shaded to see screen), how much better is the aqua vu micro? I am thinking about upgrading. Thanks


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I run the Marcum LX-9 for ice fishing....love it....thinking on getting the Lowrance adapter so I can use my camera and connect it to my hds 12's on the boat!


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I have the aquavu micro ii and it works great. As others have said its better to use to identify whats showing up on ur flasher than to search for fish. Look at aquavuz reconditioned units on their website. You can pick up the micro for 150 plus the case


----------

